# I applied for a new job today...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...I was walking past a police station when I saw a sign that said:

*FLASHER
WANTED*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I applied for a new job today...

...as a clown.

I got it, but I turned it down as they wanted me to work funny hours.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Thats a coinsidence, I did too, as a camoflage expert, didn't turn up for the interview and got the job!


----------

